
Almost all the ice covering the Bering Sea has melted - jonbaer
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/bering-sea-ice-melt-global-warming-climate-change-alaska-a8338656.html
======
Daishiman
We are fucked.

With each year the amount of evidence of the ecosystem damage that global
warming causes becomes harder and harder to ignore.

The abnormal temperatures experienced this past month are a global phenomenon
by now. I've been to three continents this year and all are experiencing
climate anomalies that used to happen once or twice in a century.

